# Arm rest removal



## Spacey (May 30, 2010)

Hi

I have an 1989 354 hymer. Can anyone please tell me how to get the arm rest off please, and also the arm hight adjusters. I have pulled the materiel back and removed the main pivet bolt but it wont budge. Cheers - contact is 07783632227 & [email protected]

Thanks - Dave K


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have removed the pivot/fastening bolt then it should just slide off the "axle". A bit of 'brute' may be required if it has nver been off.

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Tony is right.

Ours fit on with a sort of keyhole attachment, and they have to be rotated quite a long way before it all lines up so they can be removed.

Dave


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it the whole arm or the top cover you wish to do something with?.


----------



## Spacey (May 30, 2010)

Cheers guys all sorted thanks for your help...........


----------

